# any thoughts about this going forward



## Knight (Nov 23, 2020)

Hillenbrand, Inc. (HI)


----------



## Autumn (Nov 23, 2020)

Are you talking about their report about the stock market responding positively to news about the Covid vaccine...or am I once again way out in left field...??


----------



## Knight (Nov 23, 2020)

Autumn said:


> Are you talking about their report about the stock market responding positively to news about the Covid vaccine...or am I once again way out in left field...??


No it's about companies that have an increased chance of improving product sales due to covid 19

Hillenbrand's portfolio includes industrial businesses such as *Coperion*, *Milacron* Injection Molding & Extrusion, and Mold-Masters, in addition to Batesville, a recognized leader in the DEATH CARE INDUSTRY industry in North America. Hillenbrand is publicly traded on the NYSE under "HI."


----------



## Gardenlover (Nov 23, 2020)

I'd say it's a stock people are dying to get into. [Sorry couldn't help it]


----------

